# Mergesort Pseudocode in Java



## 93kevin93 (17. Dez 2012)

Hallo,

für den Schulunterricht benötige ich den Pseudocode in Java geschrieben. 
Würde mich sehr über eure Hilfe freuen.
Hier der angegebene Pseudocode:

```
funktion mergesort(liste);
  falls (Größe von liste <= 1) dann antworte liste
  sonst
      halbiere die liste in linkeListe, rechteListe
      linkeListe = mergesort(linkeListe)
      rechteListe = mergesort(rechteListe)
      antworte merge(linkeListe, rechteListe)

funktion merge(linkeListe, rechteListe);
   neueListe
   solange (linkeListe und rechteListe nicht leer)
   |    falls (erstes Element der linkeListe <= erstes Element der rechteListe)
   |    dann füge erstes Element linkeListe in die neueListe hinten ein und entferne es aus linkeListe
   |    sonst füge erstes Element rechteListe in die neueListe hinten ein und entferne es aus rechteListe
   solange_ende
   solange (linkeListe nicht leer)
   |    füge erstes Element linkeListe in die neueListe hinten ein und entferne es aus linkeListe
   solange_ende
   solange (rechteListe nicht leer)
   |    füge erstes Element rechteListe in die neueListe hinten ein und entferne es aus rechteListe
   solange_ende
   antworte neueListe
```

Bin für jede Hilfe Dankbar!


----------



## SlaterB (17. Dez 2012)

was ist denn dein Ziel, was ist 'Pseudocode in Java' anderes als der schon vorhandene Pseudocode?
ist übrigens genau der von Mergesort ? Wikipedia

wenn du 'mergesort java' eintippst findest du beliebig viele fertige Java-Codes in Suchmaschinen


----------



## Trolllllll (18. Dez 2012)

Ich glaube er meinte, er will diesen Pseudocode in Java (übersetzt) geschrieben haben

kleiner tip für dich, da wo funktion steht, muss sowas wie public und typ des returnwertes stehen, bei der liste muss auch ein typ stehen, geschweifte klammern sollte man dann haben. das falls würde ich mit sowas wie if ersetzen,....


----------



## Landei (18. Dez 2012)

Du erwartest jetzt aber nicht ernsthaft, dass das dir hier jemand das ganze Ding hinkliert? Ein wenig solltest du doch schon gelernt haben, oder? Erst mal eine Klasse, dann die zwei Methoden (noch eine main-Methode zum Testen wäre praktisch), das bekommst du doch sicher selber hin.


----------



## Trolllllll (18. Dez 2012)

Natürlich erwartet er das ihm jemand den komplizierten Code schreibt


----------



## pappawinni (18. Dez 2012)

Bei Pseudocode geht es primär darum einen Algorithmus zwar ähnlich einem Programm zu formulieren, 
aber ohne auf eine bestimmte Programmiersprache einzugehen, um möglichst allgemein verständlich zu bleiben.
Es gibt also streng keinen Pseudocode in Java geschrieben, weil das dem Sinn von Pseudocode pervertieren würde.
Pseudocode an Java anlehnen geht sicherlich. Ist es das, worum es geht ?
Oder geht es garnicht darum "Pseudocode in Java zu schreiben", sondern den in Pseudocode beschriebenen Algorithmus 
in Java zu programmieren?


----------



## Trolllllll (18. Dez 2012)

pappawinni hat gesagt.:


> sondern den in Pseudocode beschriebenen Algorithmus
> in Java zu programmieren?



*Ja* das glaube ich, weil alles andere wie du ja beschrieben hast wenig Sinn macht, nicht existiert


----------

